# 2ww... Aarrgh!



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi there. I have never used a sight like this before as am normally a technophobe but have heard great things about the support it gives. So, here goes.

I regrettably had my 40th birthday this year (which moves me depressingly into the next IVF stats bracket) and am now on my 2nd IVF treatment cycle (the dreaded unexplained fertility problem). 2 embryos transferred last time that sadly did not implant for reasons unknown.  Have chosen to be very positive this time and have visualised being pregnant the whole way through.  If the visualisation technique works, I may end up with triplets as I am currently incubating 3 little dots! (a privilege of being 40). Can't be fussy though.  Anyway, having started the 2ww in positive mode, my upbeat mood is beginning to wane and I was wondering if anyone has any tricks or advice re staying positive whilst not contantly assessing every symptom... or non-symptom! I have 4 days to go and am struggling.  DH currently away for 3 of those days.

Looking forward to sharing some stories.

Best wishes,

Georgie9


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Georgie - welcome to the site! Good luck with the next few days xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Georgie

Welcome to FF hun. What u heard was spot on, FF is great for advice & support and the ladies on here are lovely. 

Im sorry to hear the u are also suffering with unexplained... really hard not knowing what is causing us problems  

Im also on my 2ww & have just 3 days to go before i test so i know how u must be feeling, just wanting to know if this is finally our month  

Anyway just popped by 2 wish u the very best of luck  

Take care 
TK x


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you to all of you who have replied so quickly.  It is amazing.  I wish I had found the sight weeks ago!.  Good luck to you too TomKat.  Will be thinking of you.

Georgie


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Georgie9

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF hon, you have come to a great place for mutual support, advice, laughter and friendship! Big gold star to whoever directed you to FF, glad you are already reaping the benefits ! I believe this site has kept me sane at times, well almost !

Congratulations on nearly reaching the end of your 2ww, isn't it the longest 2 weeks ever  ! Here's hoping that your embies are snuggling in nicely and you get your well deserved BFP         !

I'm going to provide you with some links that will help make the next few days more bearable and also help you navigate around the site easily .

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 - CLICK HERE

Great newbie chat night every Wednesday at 8pm
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

IVF General CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Everything crossed for test day , please pop back and post your news! If you have any questions, please just ask away!

Louj


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

As someone who is marked as unexplained and also on a 2ww I wanted to give you lots of welcome hugs and   that your treatment goes ok and the pee stick gives you a great surprise at the end of all this!

There is no trick to keeping sane during a 2ww, I just try to keep busy as much as possible, spending most of my time here, studying, learning piano, cross stitch, anything to focus on something else.  I know it is very difficult!  The consultant just said "forget about it, put it to the back of your mind", does she even know how difficult that is!  

Lou has given you some great links, that should keep you occupied for a while!

Good luck!      

Sue


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Louj,

Thank you so much for your message and words of encouragement.  The links were great especially the over 40s page.  Very useful. I will certainly post my result when it happens.

If I can be of any help to anyone, I would be thrilled.

Georgie


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Georgie

Glad you found the links useful!

Look forward to seeing your update, again sending you lots of   and   for a positive outcome!

Louj


----------

